# Kailangan



## Change1031

In the book, it shows *Kailangang maligo tayo araw-araw* as an example for the use of _kailangan_. Kailangan+na+infinitive verb+pronoun. But, I think I saw somewhere that they have ng+pronoun after _kailangan_. If I am using the other example to revise the sentence, it can also be *Kailangan kong maligo araw-araw.* In this example, it is kailangan+ng pronoun+na+infinitive verb.

My question is are they both the same, but with different sentence construction? If so, which is preferred?

I have been practicing using the book example, and I am wondering are these sentences correct?

1. I need to eat healthy = *Kailangang kumaing malusog ako. *(or *Kailangan kong kumaing malusog*, if I am following the second example)
2. I need to be quiet because my family is asleep = *Kailangang maging tahmik ako dahil ang aking pamilya'y tulog.* 
3. I need to go home now to study for my test = *Kailangang umuwi na ako para mag-aral para sa'king pagsusulit.*
4. I need to buy food to make dinner tonight = *Kailangang bumili ako ng pagkain para gumawa ng hapunan ngayong gabi.*


----------



## epistolario

1. I believe the adjective _healthy_ refers to _food_, so you need to use the adjective _masustansiya_ (singular) or _masusustansiya_ (plural). _Malusog_ is normally applied to a person. Unlike in English, I think you need to specify the _food_ or _pagkain_ in your Tagalog sentence, but it seems okay when omitted (the word _pagkain_ is implied in the second sentence).
*= Kailangan kong kumain ng (mga) masusustansiyang pagkain.* 
*= Kailangan kong kumain ng masusustansiya.*


----------



## DotterKat

As epistolario  pointed out, _healthy_ is indeed an adjective.  In English, popular usage has increasingly allowed _eating healthy_, though strictly speaking it ought to be _eating healthily _or_ eating healthfully_.  This is not the case in Tagalog wherein _kumaing malusog _is not acceptable.

You can apply epistolario’s suggestion masustansiya as an adjective for pagkain.  Alternatively, you can use mainam as an adverb for kumain.

_Kailangan kong kumain nang *mainam*_.


----------



## mataripis

Use dapat.dapat gawin iyon.


----------

